# Fishing Louisiana - need JP?



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I've had some exposure to fishing around Belle Chasse and Port Sulphur with guides but woukd like to do a trip on my own. I've got a Caimen but no jack plate. Is that a necessity to fish the marsh areas of South LA?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

We never had one. Honestly, without a pocket tunnel or at least tabs, a jack plate is a performance accessory, nothing more. You will go a bit faster, but the reduction in draft is negligible.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

...and there is almost always a channel across Louisiana flats. You just have to find it and stay in it.

Nate


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Definitely not. I have one but have fished all the same places in deeper running/drafting boats.


----------

